# No-Coat UltraFlex 450



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone have any experience using the No-Coat UltraFlex 450 for repairing failing tapes? Considering trying it on some off angle splays on a vaulted ceiling where the existing Straight-Flex has failed. I've seen it used on outside corners, but never inside angles on a ceiling.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

CliffK said:


> Anyone have any experience using the No-Coat UltraFlex 450 for repairing failing tapes? Considering trying it on some off angle splays on a vaulted ceiling where the existing Straight-Flex has failed. I've seen it used on outside corners, but never inside angles on a ceiling.


Best stuff ever invented for what you are wanting to do. Use lots of soft mud behind it and dont try to coat into the blue line on the angle. Go on their site for more info.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

CliffK said:


> Anyone have any experience using the No-Coat UltraFlex 450 for repairing failing tapes? Considering trying it on some off angle splays on a vaulted ceiling where the existing Straight-Flex has failed. I've seen it used on outside corners, but never inside angles on a ceiling.


 Never tried their 450 but just recently used their 325.Used on an attic made into a living area with 22 off angles.Was really pleased with results.:thumbsup:


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

I almost always use 325 vrs 450 easier and smaller for drywall fits right in the factory beveled edges. Rule 1 thin the mudd put it on thick. dont wipe too hard if you get a bubble its harder than a [email protected]# to fix. Best of luck


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Msargent said:


> I almost always use 325 vrs 450 easier and smaller for drywall fits right in the factory beveled edges. Rule 1 thin the mudd put it on thick. dont wipe too hard if you get a bubble its harder than a [email protected]# to fix. Best of luck


You need the 450 for long spans. You are right about the bubble! I am going to order the roller next week. I have house coming up with 2 boxes of no coat 325 and half box of 450. We are painting it as well.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

My drywall guy told me today that it's far superior to Straight Flex and that Straight Flex is garbage in comparison. What you are looking to do with it is exactly where Straight Flex fails and the Ultraflex is best.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Used this product many times. Just bed the perforated paper flange part that extends past the vinyl, then float out from the edge of the vinyl. No need to cover it towards the center of the tape.

This is one of those products that makes you look really good in the end, with little effort. A no brainier for off angles.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Funny how 10 years ago Straight Flex was the best and now it's junk. It takes years for it to fail but eventually it does, especially on vaulted ceilings. Now I'm wondering if the Straight Flex will also be junk in 10 years when something else hits the streets. Nobody knows if it will last 10 years without failure but it sure looks good by today's standards.


----------

